# NT's and Substance?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Haha. I don't think I've eevr smoked with another NT, how was it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I smoked, it was amazing because I assembled a group of Intuitives together and we all got high. I smoked with an INTJ, an ENFP, and an INFP. When we were all baked we all got together and watched "Happy Feet" on my buddy's television. We then all began to analyze the movie and look for the hidden meaning behind the movie. We all concluded that the movie was secretly a hidden metaphor for communism.

Yes, in the movie you have a very conformist society that all follows the rules exactly. The government is also very powerful in the movie and no one would dare challenge them.However, Happy Feet is a Penguin that doesn't fit into their little communist world, and then goes away and finds a new group of people and a new way of life. He then comes back later in the movie to fight the proletariot and bring democracy and sense of freedom to the rest of the Penguins.

We were high as fuck that night as you can tell. We smoked Kush through a bong, a joint, and a bowl all at the same time. It was an experience that I will never forget.


----------



## Electric Nate (Aug 6, 2010)

I've done most common drugs. Used to be a massive weed smoker but I don't like it as much as I once did.

I'll take anything except IV heroin or methamphetamine. I don't fancy becoming a smack head or doing permenant damage to my limbic system - I need that to enjoy drugs with!

I wanna get my hands on some DMT and some LSD or some of the 2C compounds, they sound interesting.

Weed really pushes my brain into overdrive, I tend to lose my ability to judge the singificance and magnitude of thoughts and events quite easily.

I have an adictive personality. I have to have SOMETHING. Whether it's drugs, booze, food or exercise - I gotta have something available to alter my brain chemistry with. I've even gotten addicted to complete abstinence and fasting before as that starts to produce euphoria after a few days


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Steve said:


> Do you drink coffee? Soda pop? Caffeine is a mind altering drug, which from test results is actually more dangerous, and kills more people a year than MJ.



Caffeine - no. It physically hurts me (which actually can be the effect for some introverts).

Soda - no. Sometimes when it's diet AND caffeine free, but at that point I think, why not just have water? So I'll have water.


----------



## Electric Nate (Aug 6, 2010)

lilmunchkin said:


> Caffeine - no. It physically hurts me (which actually can be the effect for some introverts).
> .


Funny you say that, caffine sometimes makes me feel really dodgy, it seems to be really hit-and-miss. I've had worse heart palpitations, headaches and stress from caffiene drinks than i've ever had from much harder stimulant drugs. Most of the time it's fine though, it just makes me sweat a lot.


----------



## Refu (Mar 5, 2010)

I smoke weed once in a while (whenever I have any really, but I don't really care if I don't). Drink if it's a night out in pubs but that's not too often. Smoked cigarettes for a year but quit, after my first Acid trip actually. Shrooms and Acid are fun and open up new perspectives, but require certain respect. I wouldn't give them to someone who just wanted to be messed up and have fun. Salvia is messed up, smoked it a few times but no need anymore. Tried extacy a few times, leaves me feeling good for a longish time but wouldn't make a habit out of it. Used to drink a lot of caffeine, quit, feel a lot better. Now if I drink, say, 0.5l of Coke I'll end up feeling alert and unable to sleep, which can be pretty useful but annoying if I forget and happen to drink some before going to sleep, or trying to anyway. 

Drugs are drugs, exactly like the ones you get from le Doctor. They mess with your brain chemistry, some people like certain effects and some people don't. Perceived effects can also be very varying depending on the individual. Some people can handle them, some people can't. Some people enjoy them, some people don't. Some people go overboard, some people don't.

Some people like to think of themselves as better people for not doing them and look down on anyone who's ever tried anything. But hey, some people are dicks and there's little you can do about it. :tongue:


----------

